# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Nord Pas de Calais [SeaFrance Nord Pas de Calais, Nord Pas de Calais]

## .voyager

To Nord Pas De Calais φωτογραφημένο από το Pride of Kent, έξω από τις γαλλικές ακτές. Πρόκειται για ένα Ro/Ro πλοίο που εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο Dover - Calais για λογαριασμό της SeaFrance. Mήκος 160 μ., πλάτος 22 μ. περίπου.

----------


## nippon

Ευγε Χρηστο για το ταξιδι που εκανες πανω στα βορεια!
Αν δεν κανω λαθος το συγκεκριμενο στα νιατα του ηταν τρεναδικο?

----------


## .voyager

Nαι, ήταν τρενάδικο  :Wink:

----------


## nippon

Πρεπει να ηταν το τελευταιο τρεναδικο που κατασκευαστηκε για αυτη την γραμμη. Απο οσο ξερω δεν υπαρχει αλλο της κλασης του.

----------

